# Copyright-Frage: Logo auf Shirt



## chmee (10. April 2006)

Wie weit reicht das Copyright bei Spielen und den Ingamesymbolen ?

Angenommen, ich mache ein Shirt mit den Ingame-Symbolen von
WoW oder CounterStrike. Sollte ich mich vor den Firmen fürchten ?

mfg chmee


----------



## franz007 (10. April 2006)

Wenn du das nicht verkaufst sondern nur für dich 1 T-Shirt machst ist das kein Problem, wenn du damit Geld verdienst schauts schon anderst aus.

Die sicherste sache wäre wenn du bei den betroffenen Rechteinhaber anfragst.


----------



## Harzteufel (10. April 2006)

Hallo, ich kenne mich da zwar nicht sonderlich gut aus, aber wenn es nur ein Shirt für den privaten Gebrauch (und nur für Dich) sein soll, sollte es keine Probleme bekommen... anders siehts natürlich aus, wenn Du die Shirts verkaufen möchtest... Da werden die Firmen sicherlich etwas dagegen haben! ;-) Ich würde es am Copyshop nebenan fertigen lassen... wenn Du es über Spreadshirt und Co machen willst, könnte es Probleme geben... steht in deren AGBs irgendwie drin! Bestes


----------



## chmee (10. April 2006)

Tja, es geht schon um ne gewisse Auflage. Ein Shirt ist mir klar.

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit kommerzieller Nutzung von nicht
ganz copyright'eten Signs ?

Was soll mir zB ne Firma anhaben, wenn ich n Kreuz fürn Sani raufsetze und 
dazu zB WoW eine Nicht-Original-sondern-ähnliche Schrift ?

Weiteres Beispiel : Battlefield nutzt das Kreuz als Sanitäter-Symbol,
Copyright-Problem oder nicht ?

-->!! Es geht nicht um das Spiele-Logo !!<--

mfg chmee


----------



## franz007 (10. April 2006)

Harzteufel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...wenn es nur ein Shirt für den privaten Gebrauch (und nur für Dich) sein soll, sollte es keine Probleme bekommen... anders siehts natürlich aus, wenn Du die Shirts verkaufen möchtest... Da werden die Firmen sicherlich etwas dagegen haben! ;-)



Habe ich das nicht gerade gesagt?

@chmee

Frag doch einfach bei der Firma an, gengen Fanprojekte und Publicity wird keine Firma etwas haben.


----------



## NomadSoul (10. April 2006)

*Re: AW: Copyright-Frage: Logo auf Shirt*



			
				chmee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Tja, es geht schon um ne gewisse Auflage. Ein Shirt ist mir klar.
> 
> Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit kommerzieller Nutzung von nicht
> ganz copyright'eten Signs ?
> ...


zum RK 
http://www.golem.de/0602/43339.html

Beachte dass auch die ähnliche Schrift einem Copyright unterliegt.
Naja ggf könnten se dich wegen plagiaten dranbekommen.

Ansonnsten einfach bei der Firma anfragen.


----------



## chmee (11. April 2006)

Das mit dem RK ist ja der Hammer !

Auch ansonsten vielen Dank... #grummel#* Mich mit EA auseinander zu setzen
hatte ich keine Lust.

mfg chmee


----------

